# In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische



## Moxon (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benötige einige Tipps und Hilfe. Ich habe bei mir im Garten einen Teich anlegen lassen. Ca. 6 X 3 Meter, 1,5m tief, mit Teichfilter und Pumpe. Den Teich habe ich mit Leitungswasser gefüllt und nach 3 Wochen 10 kleine Goldfische zu wasser gelassen. Nun schwimmt fast jeden Tag einer "Kieloben". 5 sind mir schon eingegangen. Woran könnte das liegen.
Muss ich die Pumpe bzw. den Filter den ganzen Tag über anlassen, oder kann ich ihn auch mal abschalten. Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.
Bernd


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

Servus Bernd

Herzlich Willkommen  

Nitritpeak < Klick mich heißt das Zauberwort.

Du hast leider "Diesen" nicht abgewartet.

Wie sieht dein Teich aus,
sind viele Pflanzen vorhanden  

Welcher Filter
Welche Pumpe

Fotos wären nicht schlecht, da kann man die Lage besser einschätzen  
Wie es geht > ein Klick in meiner Signatur


----------



## Inken (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

Hallo Bernd!

Erst einmal :willkommen bei uns im Forum!

Du solltest Dir gleich mal ein Tröpfchenset zum Testen der Wasserwerte besorgen! Ich befürchte, dein Nitrit-Wert ist nicht in Ordnung...

Wenn du drei Wochen nach Befüllen des Teiches deine Fische eingesetzt hast, so war das viel zu früh! Man sollte damit mindestens 6 Wochen warten und so den gefürchteten "Nitritpeak" überbrücken, der sich unweigerlich einstellt. Es dauert halt seine Zeit, bis die Bakterien in Schwung gekommen sind und mit der Umwandlung vom giftigen Nitrit in Nitrat beginnen...

Also her mit den Wasserwerten, dann können dir unsere Experten besser helfen!  

Auch Fotos wären schön! Erstens sind wir chronisch neugierig und zweitens hilft`s bei der Beurteilung deines Problems! 

Und immer schön den Filter laufen lassen! 


Ups, da war der Helmut schneller...


----------



## jochen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

Hi Bernd,

könnte wie schon von Helmut beschrieben der Peak sein.
Könnte aber auch unter vielen anderen Möglichkeiten eine Ammoniakvergiftung sein, wenn dein pH Wert höher als 7 ist passiert das sehr schnell in Teichen in denen die Bakkis noch nicht in Form sind.

Ich würde dir raten, sofort einen Wasserwechsel von 20 % zu machen, morgen in einen Geschäft gehen und dir einige Tröpfchentests zu kaufen, (pH, Ammonium/Ammoniak, Nitrit und Nitrat)
diese Parameter messen und hier einstellen.


----------



## Moxon (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

Hallo Helmut,
der Filter ist ein Biotec 10.1 mit Bitron C Vorklärgerät von Aquamax mit der Pumpe ECO 6000. Muss die Pumpe immer laufen ?? Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass man bei einem teich dieser größe die Pumpe nicht immer betreiben müsste.
Pflanzen habe ich so ca. 40 in der Uferzone.
Ich habe das Wasser vorher auch testen lassen, Nitrat und ph-Wert waren angeblich i.O.
Gruß
Bernd
PS: Ein Foto reiche ich noch nach


----------



## robsig12 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

Die Pumpe würde ich immer laufen lassen, sonst können sich keine Bakterien in deinem Filter ansiedeln, die du dringend benötigst.


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

Servus Bernd

Pumpe durchlaufen lassen  

Vorgehen wie Jochen geschrieben hat  

Wie schauts eigentlich mit Algen aus  

Hast du "Grünes" Wasser


----------



## jochen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

Hallo Bernd,

das Wasser vorher testen zu lassen, ist immer gut, da weiß man wenigstens was für einen Ausgangswert das Füllwasser hat.

Jedoch gerade in der Einlaufphase eines Teiches, geschehen soviele Prozesse,
da ändert sich sehr viel im Wasser...(nochmal den Tipp, nach Nitritpeak googeln oder hier suchen)



> Muss die Pumpe immer laufen ?? Ich habe auch schon gehört



Hören tut man so vieles... 

Hier hatten wir vor Kurzem eine Diskussion dazu.

mein Tipp,
biologische Filter immer 24 std Dauerlauf...


und nun weg vom PC und Wasserwechsel machen...


----------



## Moxon (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

Jochen, Helmut, Robert und Inken,
vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für die schnellen Antworten und Tipps. Ich werde morgen dann wohl nochmals das wasser testen und dann gibts auch naoch das Foto. Helmut, das Wasser ist klar, Algen sind kein vorhanden.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## schertk (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

Hallo Bernd,

Noch 2 zusätzliche Empfehlungen:
1. Fische nur wenig füttern,  wenn möglich 2-3 mal pro Tag. Das Futter sollte innert 1-2 Min. aufgefressen sein. Besser zu wenig als zuviel!

2. Filter selten reinigen, nur wenn Filterzellen arg verschmutzt sind. Das könnte anfänglich 6-10 Wochen dauern. Falls gereinigt wird, soll vom Filter nur etwa 75% der Filterzellen gespült werden, der Rest bleibt unberührt um einen Teil der (sehr nützlichen) Bakterien zu erhalten, die für die biologische Reinigung des Teiches nötig sind.

Diese Massnahmen helfen, die Anfangsschwierigkeiten zu überwinden und wenn möglich werden sie den restlichen Fischen bessere Lebensbedingungen bieten.
Grüsse
Tony


----------



## tattoo_hh (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: In meinem neuen Teich sterben die Fische*

-pumpe durchlaufen lassen
-futter gaaaaaanz wenig
-uvc-lampe AUS lassen

und nach einer zeit wenn filter stark verschmutz ihn ausleeren, die schwämme etwas ausdücken... maximal mit etwas teichwasser spülen. NICHT sauber ( so wie du das von zu hause kennst ) der mulm / belag sind DIE bakterien die man braucht um das wasser klar zu kriegen. DIE sind der eigendlich filter. und das DIE immer hunger haben lässt mann den filter durchlaufen. sonst sterben sie nach kurzer zeit und du musst mit dem filter wieder von vorn anfangen....


----------

